# New Fry!!



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

I am always surprised when I find new fry in my tank. My first set I wasn't sure who the mother was. None of my fish have looked outwardly pregnant. But, I get surprise fry every week now. I 'think' this time my guppy had about 20 fry. Still not sure. My question is: Is there anyway to tell what kind of fish they are in the first few weeks. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes. Does it look like this? Thats a guppy fry.









Or this? This a platy fry.









Or maybe this? This is molly fry.









You weren't specific on the types of fish you had. So those were my guess to what you have.


----------



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry. I have a 30 gal with 1 male sailfin and 1 female white sailfin. 2 red velvet male guppies and 1 female fancy guppy. 1 male sunset platy and 2 females. 1 mickey mouse female platy, 1 black male platy and 1 female platy that not sure what kind. From the pictures u sent i think the newer fry are guppies and the older ones are platys. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------

